# '09 Trail Cam Pics



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I just started a Facebook page so I could put all of our trail cam pics up, I would put them up here but I have way too many. I just posted a couple hundred photos from 2009 and still have a few hundred more to put up. I have them sorted by are and month, and you can scroll through them pretty quickly. It is interesteing to see the pattern changes of the elk as you get into September and October.
Also I'll be putting up new pics throughout the summer so if you hit the "Like" button at the top of the page you will be notified when the new ones are available.

The link is:
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/UtahHuntingDirect/120572997984727?ref=sgm


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice! It looks like you have quite an assortment of animals on that property. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I just posted some new July-Sept '09 trail camera photos taken from a property near Clear Creek.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/UtahH...ges/UtahHuntingDirect/120572997984727?ref=sgm


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

man you got plenty of game to pick from.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> man you got plenty of game to pick from.


Facebook only allows 200 photos per album and we only posted one album per month, but we have a collection of over 6,800 photos just from 2009!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

What no bigfoot?!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > man you got plenty of game to pick from.
> ...


WOW I need to get me a couple trail cameras


----------

